# New Mid Size Truck



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a dodge 5500 4x4 and (after a year and a half and 25,000 miles) I really like it. A nearby beekeeper has an F-550 with the new Ford diesel and was quite satisfied until recently when the engine blew on him. He said it had never given a hint of a problem when it just started making a terrible racket and he had to have it hauled back to the dealer. Be interesting to know what failed.


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

V10 will get terrible mileage. Knew a guy who had a F450 with a v10. Got 4-6 mpg with a load!


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Most V-8's have 5 main bearings, most straight 6's have 7 main bearings. Which is tougher? The Cummins is hard to beat in that size of truck. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

I have a new F-550 with the new 6.7 diesel in it ,I love it ,the power is great and the fuel economy is pretty good when loaded. Some beekeeper friends of mine also have been driving the new Fords with no problems. I also have some friends that have the Dodges one really likes his the other blew his motor while placing bees in Mass. If you are going to go with that size truck the diesel is really the best option.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

We have 2 F-550's and 1 dodge 5500 I would hands down go with the Ford and it was my idea to try the the Dodge. These are all diesel 4x4 with auto trannies. None of them get very good mileage and I don't think Ford still makes a V10. 
If you really want a GM we have a GMC 5500, 4 door, 16 foot bed, 2wdr, duramax,auto about 50,000 miles that I would like to sell.
These smaller trucks seem to be necassary for getting around in tight spots but are very expensive to run.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

What are you asking for the GMC, Nick?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Nick Noyes said:


> .
> These smaller trucks seem to be necassary for getting around in tight spots but are very expensive to run.


Well said, Nick we only have a fl70 to do all our bee work. Cheap to run, hauls twice as much, get better fuel milage than the smaller ones.... But, like nick says they do have a place in the bees, it's just not a very big one.

O.K, now that i've tick off a few litter rip.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

I want the 550 size of truck for the 4wd. When doing pollination, a lot of the places I normally take my larger trucks is just impossible if it gets wet.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

So what don't you like about the Dodge Aaron?


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a 55,000 gvw a 33,000 gvw and 16,500 gvw F450 4x4. The F450 by far is the most versatile and gets the most use. I also run a 24' gooseneck with 17.5 singles towed with a dodge 2500 very handy.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

davidsbees said:


> I have a 55,000 gvw a 33,000 gvw and 16,500 gvw F450 4x4. The F450 by far is the most versatile and gets the most use.


I have a 2002 F-450 4x2 6 spd. manual with the 7.3 diesel that we have hauled countless 4 ton loads of bees and honey with (even a few 5 ton loads) and we still use it on a daily basis. It does whatever we ask it to do.....as long as it dosent involve much mud. Love that ole truck, just change the oil every 5,000 and give the radiator a good cleaning every year and those engines will run forever.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

@Gregg

The Dodge Truck is Fine, my real complaint is with the Corporation and my dealership.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a 95 F250 with the 7.3 in it. Great truck with 405K on it. Probably will not sell it. I have a 97 F450 with the 7.3 in it and having problems with engine and tranny. Arriving this week I have a 2012 Ram 5500 4*4 with the 6.7 cummins in it. Excited to start using this truck and put it thru its paces. However the RAM will probably be one of the last smaller trucks I buy as I am starting to eye up a 10 wheeler with maybe 25 or 26 foot bed on it and using the smaller Ram for those hard to get at and wetter than normal areas.

My dad had a 4*4 F250 with the V10 in it. That motor HAULED *** over the lower Rockies with a 30 foot camper on the back. My dad kept yelling at me to keep it under 70. That was back when fuel was only 1.10 a gallon.


----------



## Waterbird17 (Apr 30, 2012)

if you buy a ford with a 6.0 stroker expect the motor to blow. 

I've run a 350 with the v10 ford and that thing was beat up pretty good. ran good except it had that typical ford exhaust manifold leak and gave me a headache from the noise. plus it was rusted to heck. the clutch job on that thing was a killer. 

good motor minus the fuel economy. 

Ran a 8.0l V10 dodge 2500 too. 6mph on a good day.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Waterbird17 said:


> if you buy a ford with a 6.0 stroker expect the motor to blow.


The 6.0 is actually a good motor if it has been properly maintained ,I have 250K on my 03. Ive never had any major issues.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I only run a 07 chevy 1500 4x4 reg. box. It gets me in and out, and yes sometime the load doesn't all fit. That why they make tailgates.

Don't having any problem this year get it all on with one trip.inch:

This is for those without 4x4 this year:digging::digging::digging:


----------



## Waterbird17 (Apr 30, 2012)

Trevor Mansell said:


> The 6.0 is actually a good motor if it has been properly maintained ,I have 250K on my 03. Ive never had any major issues.


there are only 4 head bolts per cylinder on the 6.0's (as opposed to 6 bolts per cylinder in the 7.3's and the 6.7's) that's why they are prone to blow out head gaskets, etc. if they are properly maintained and are not chipped they can last. but i'd rather avoid the problem.

I'm glad yours is holding out strong for ya Trevor. Did you ever replace the head bolts and gaskets?


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Waterbird17 said:


> there are only 4 head bolts per cylinder on the 6.0's (as opposed to 6 bolts per cylinder in the 7.3's and the 6.7's) that's why they are prone to blow out head gaskets, etc. if they are properly maintained and are not chipped they can last. but i'd rather avoid the problem.
> 
> I'm glad yours is holding out strong for ya Trevor. Did you ever replace the head bolts and gaskets?


Ive havent had to replace the head gasket ,yet. I know its coming one day though due to age . You are right though if you chip them and trick them out they wont last ,the head bolts are too short . 

But if you cap off the EGR valve ,stud the head gaskets and free flow the exhaust they will be bullet proof. 

The 6.7's are only a few years old but have had very little issues , and they pull like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Markt (Feb 8, 2012)

I asked a mechanic what it would cost to fix one when I was looking at trucks (Remove EGR, change head gaskets and bolts etc) he said it would be in the neighbourhood of 10 grand... Apparently it's a 30 hour job by the time they get the cab off and all the stuff ripped out of the way. That being said I hear they're bulletproof once they're fixed.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Markt said:


> I asked a mechanic what it would cost to fix one when I was looking at trucks (Remove EGR, change head gaskets and bolts etc) he said it would be in the neighbourhood of 10 grand... Apparently it's a 30 hour job by the time they get the cab off and all the stuff ripped out of the way. That being said I hear they're bulletproof once they're fixed.


You should find a different mechanic , that job should take less then a day and cost about $1500.00 . The tech at my local dealer can do it without taking the cab off , the cabs come on and off these trucks so easy that is really not a big deal. The Ford dealers do it down here it is such a common job.


----------



## honeybeebee (Jan 27, 2013)

Mark t....take that truck to fla to get it modified and vacation in the sun at trevor's place with the $8500 you'll save.....pick me up on the way.


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

I can vouch for the Cummins. We have had to of them. A 92' with 500k and I got an 01' with 228k. No major issues with the engine. But, Dodge is just a cradle for the cummins. The body, front end, suspension and brakes are just junk. Not worth the headache for the cummins in my honest opinion.


----------

